# Villanueva calls out KG; Wants to fight him in a ring



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From *Charlie V's twitter*...


> CV31 KG talks alot of crap, he's prob never been in a fight, I would love to get in a ring with him, I will expose him
> 
> KG called me a cancer patient, I'm pissed because, u know how many people died from cancer, and he's tossing it like it's a joke,
> 
> I wouldn't even trip about that, but a cancer patient, I know way 2 many people who passed away from it, and I have a special place 4 those


Seems like every season someone calls KG out and wants to fight him


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Someone just needs to beat his ass and get it over with. Anthony Peeler already showed everybody that he's a twat.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You have to admit that CV does look like a cancer patient. I mean KG is no comedian you can't expect him to be too classy in trash talking. I can't imagine KG is the only one that has ever called CV a cancer patient. When you don't have any eyebrows that's an easy thing to target.

I have to applaud KG for actually going after a guy his own size though. I didn't know he trash talks anyone over 6-5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty low comment from KG - but that sorta stuff should probably stay 'on the court'.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

What a bitch. Get over it.

Oh, and yeah...I'm sure the reason Charlie is pissed is because he's sensitive to cancer patients, and not because his team got handed and he can't handle on the court trash talking.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It really shocks me that noone ever clocks KG, or for that matter that the officials tolerate his histrionics and yapping, not to mention the fact that he's just a flat out dirty player. Crap he fouls on virtually every trip on both ends of the court. Really I can't remember seeing him set a legal screen and he's hardly ever called for it like he's playing under a different set of rules than the common folk.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Diable said:


> It really shocks me that noone ever clocks KG, or for that matter that the officials tolerate his histrionics and yapping, not to mention the fact that he's just a flat out dirty player. Crap he fouls on virtually every trip on both ends of the court. Really I can't remember seeing him set a legal screen and he's hardly ever called for it like he's playing under a different set of rules than the common folk.


This is an exaggeration, but the point is definitely valid. Guy gets away with more defensively than any other player I've ever seen.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

waaaaaaah trash talk waaaaaaaaah


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmmm a definite low blow. Cancer effects a LOT of people in this country and for all KG knows, somebody may be suffering from it directly connected to Charlie.

With that being said, he is a bitch for going public with this


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hakeem said:


> This is an exaggeration, but the point is definitely valid. Guy gets away with more defensively than any other player I've ever seen.


not to mention how often he gets away with 'strolling' his pick out to half court


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Does it make me a bad person for actually chuckling about this.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Should have exposed him on the court


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably the only way Villanueva will come close to a ring

on a more serious note...

KG shouldn't have said that, it isn't funny. And it's not like KG's build and bald head are that much different from Villanueva's anyway.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats an uncalled for taunt.. even if you dont like charlie villanueva the basketball player. He is a great guy, buys tickets for kids with alopecia in every city he plays in, he is an ambassador for awareness of his disease. Garnett is a piece of **** and anyone that thinks this is standard trash talk and should stay on the court has the same 5th grade mentality that kevin garnett has.. what a joke


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

KG was trashtalking against one of the worst teams in the league? Sounds like a real tough guy all right. LOL @ the way KG threw punches against McDyess and also throwing a cheap shot against the back of Duncan's head way back when...unless KG took up boxing since then, he'd lose pretty bad even against guys smaller than him. 

Dude's about as unlikable as they come...smh @ the ANNYYTHHIINNG ISS POOSSIBLLE fist pump media marketing nonsense as well...of coursing winning a championship is possible when you conveninetly grab three franchise stars and have 'em play together.

:bsmile:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The thing that's funny is that Charlie V is a basketball player, not a boxer. So is KG. Charlie V's as soft as charmin on the court and is an average player. He knows they'll never fight in a ring, but he can't talk about being a better player than one of the best power foward's of all time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

silly basketball players, at 5'11" Calvin Murphy would have kicked both of their asses


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't nobody wanna hear that "Cancer affects 3.1 million americans" ****...people are acting like he said it at a make a wish event or something. Villanueva's a hoe for taking it off the court. If you want to see him just see him, why do you gotta go on Twitter with it. 

And he's full of it, he's just mad cause he caught that **** all his life probably and KG brought back bad memories, it's got nothing to do with some "soft spot".


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Tell Maurice Lucas' family that it's not a big deal...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its just dumb, lol at all the tough guys on this board saying otherwise. You dont joke about cancer or death. I mean how low do you have to stoop to visualize a cancer patient and then compare your opponent to that. The images of cancer patients I have in my mind are not 'nice'. Wonder why the Pistons dont get a guy like Maxiell to just deck dude.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Nene decks his ass when Boston plays Denver..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Garnett is definintely a punk. No other way around it. I would definitely be supportive of Ron Artest or Ben Wallace just decking Garnett at some point. Maybe take some shots at the knee.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Its just dumb, lol at all the tough guys on this board saying otherwise. You dont joke about cancer or death. I mean how low do you have to stoop to visualize a cancer patient and then compare your opponent to that. The images of cancer patients I have in my mind are not 'nice'. Wonder why the Pistons dont get a guy like Maxiell to just deck dude.


This. You just don't do that. Way too far. KG's a ****ing bitch.


And do people realize Charlie V has alopecia universalis? He's not shaving his head or eyebrows on purpose now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

shameful thing to be talkin about, but we all know that dudes can be jerks on the court, and we all know kg's history.... so this really shouldnt come as a surprise. Im kinda glad he aired him out so people that arent really "in the know" can get a firsthand account of garnetts issues. It certainly taints his talk of "passion" and "love for the game", to me he doesn't respect the game at all. Maybe it shouldve been left on the court, but at this point i wouldnt mind seeing somebody knock his teeth out on the court.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Just from this thread alone I can tell most of you never actually played basketball at a competitive level. 

It's was probably said in the heat of the moment and doing it on the court is common, especially amoung players you don't like. You just don't hear about it cause players don't go crying on their Twitter and other avenues about it. 
http://twitter.com/CV31/status/29547482502

I remember when i was younger thinking a white dude crossed the line for calling me a bunch of racist comments on the court. My cousin told me to shake it off and play ball, and he left it at that. This isn't even a big deal, it's just something to talk about, and in my opinion CV is even softer then i thought.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/all/Basketball_NBA_Fights_Peeler_vs_Garnett_20032004/#41634


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Noyze said:


> Just from this thread alone I can tell most of you never actually played basketball at a competitive level.
> 
> It's was probably said in the heat of the moment and doing it on the court is common, especially amoung players you don't like. You just don't hear about it cause players don't go crying on their Twitter and other avenues about it. I remember when i was younger thinking a white dude crossed the line for calling me a bunch of racist comments on the court. My cousin told me to shake it off and play ball, and he left it at that.
> 
> ...


That's why the other guys playing at the same level hurl around such insults right? O wait...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Noyze said:


> Just from this thread alone I can tell most of you never actually played basketball at a competitive level.
> 
> It's was probably said in the heat of the moment and doing it on the court is common, especially amoung players you don't like. You just don't hear about it cause players don't go crying on their Twitter and other avenues about it.
> http://twitter.com/CV31/status/29547482502
> ...


You got some dude callin you racist ****, you admit to getting pissed off, yet do nothing about it. Bet if you knocked that kid on his ass youd feel better in the moment and he probably wouldnt be hurling insults every time he stepped on the court. Im not even advocating that what CV did was really the proper thing to do since lots of things get said on the court during every NBA game, but we are living in the twitter era and pro athletes are using it for a multitude of reasons, including calling out players.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

HB said:


> That's why the other guys playing at the same level hurl around such insults right? O wait...


I guess you think this is uncommon since you're just now hearing about it. 

I guess I should have said something along the lines of "You know how many people died in the name of racism and what my parents went through? Why would you joke about that?" 

I guess you thought my comment was directed toward you.

KG isn't gonna get fined for it and he's not gonna fight him in the ring. You just gotta shake it off because these type of things work on your psyche and affect your game. Ultimately, that's what their trying to do.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

as a guy who has taken care of cancer patients, there is nothing funny about his comment. i don't care if it was the heat of the moment, competitive nature, getting in your opponents head, etc. KG is a punk and a little bitch who knows he won't get his ass handed to him in an nba game due to league rules.

with that said, this is nothing new when it comes to him. he's always been a little **** talker and there is no reason this thread should go over 50 posts. we always get KG hate threads every few months throughout the season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Noyze said:


> I guess you think this is uncommon cause since you're just now hearing about it.
> 
> I guess I should have said something along the lines of "You know how many people died in the name of racism and what my parents went through? Why would you joke about that?"
> 
> ...


Sadly for him this has pretty much spread around the internet, you think Stern and co. would want to alienate cancer foundations? Think again.

I'll be shocked if KG doesnt apologize for this to say the least.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> That's why the other guys playing at the same level hurl around such insults right? O wait...


You must have never played competitive basketball. People taunt dead or dying relatives all the time, throw out the n-word and other racial remarks and make fun of those with serious diseases or illnesses. It's just part of the game...

... I want to know where these people were playing competitive basketball. I've heard trash talk about someone's game, or someone's looks, or vague remarks about moms/girlfriends without any knowledge of who they are. Those are far different than mocking serious disease, dying loved ones, racial slurs, etc.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Tooeasy said:


> You got some dude callin you racist ****, you admit to getting pissed off, yet do nothing about it. Bet if you knocked that kid on his ass youd feel better in the moment and he probably wouldnt be hurling insults every time he stepped on the court. Im not even advocating that what CV did was really the proper thing to do since lots of things get said on the court during every NBA game, but we are living in the twitter era and pro athletes are using it for a multitude of reasons, including calling out players.


There's other ways to deal with it, and getting aggressive with your game is one of them, but you don't want it to affect you negatively. Yeah this is the Twitter era and we can see it affected CV, but he should let it go. Trust me, you don't wanna talk about all the **** they are saying on the court.

I mean, it's just the heat of the moment. Even if they don't like you if you met at a bar they wouldn't say "you look like an aids patient"


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

HB said:


> Sadly for him this has pretty much spread around the internet, you think Stern and co. would want to alienate cancer foundations? Think again.
> 
> I'll be shocked if KG doesnt apologize for this to say the least.


He might apologize since he's famous, but that easy to do now. They aren't playing each other at the moment, the adrenaline is down, and he has nothing to lose.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jesus titty****ing christ, I hear worse than this regularly. When did this site get overrun by 16 year old girls with self-esteem issues?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You must have never played competitive basketball. People taunt dead or dying relatives all the time, throw out the n-word and other racial remarks and make fun of those with serious diseases or illnesses. It's just part of the game...
> 
> ... I want to know where these people were playing competitive basketball. I've heard trash talk about someone's game, or someone's looks, or vague remarks about moms/girlfriends without any knowledge of who they are. Those are far different than mocking serious disease, dying loved ones, racial slurs, etc.


Competitiveness has nothing to do with it....its all on you. If those are the thoughts or stuff that comes to mind when you are heated, it reflects on you not the situation. Y'all are just making excuses for dude. Cassell was a notorious trash talker, maybe the internet didn't exist when he was playing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Noyze said:


> He might apologize since he's famous, but that easy to do now. They aren't playing each other at the moment, the adrenaline is down, and he has nothing to lose.


Its not CV he has to apologize to.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

HB said:


> Its not CV he has to apologize to.


Does it matter? You get the point.

Let me edit my comment




Noyze said:


> He might apologize *to the public* since he's famous, but that's easy to do now. They aren't playing each other at the moment, the adrenaline is down, and he has nothing to lose.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Garnett issues statement and says, in part: "My comment to (Villanueva) was in fact 'You are cancerous to your team and our league.'"
> 
> Garnett: "I would never be insensitive to the brave struggle that cancer patients endure. I have lost loved ones to this deadly disease..."
> 
> More Garnett: "...and have a family member currently undergoing treatment. I would never say anything that distasteful."


 - Yahoosports

Lol still a ridiculous statement though, CV is like the most laid back dude in the league.

Told y'all he'd have to apologize.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, that is pretty funny............


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Jesus titty****ing christ, I hear worse than this regularly. When did this site get overrun by 16 year old girls with self-esteem issues?


We're just talking some trash. No biggie.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Dre™;6397842 said:


> Don't nobody wanna hear that "Cancer affects 3.1 million americans" ****...people are acting like he said it at a make a wish event or something. Villanueva's a hoe for taking it off the court. If you want to see him just see him, why do you gotta go on Twitter with it.
> 
> And he's full of it, he's just mad cause he caught that **** all his life probably and KG brought back bad memories, it's got nothing to do with some "soft spot".


Yep, agreed. At the same time what if, lets say Kirk Hinrich made a black joke about Garnett. I wonder how people would respond.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> - Yahoosports
> 
> *Lol still a ridiculous statement though, CV is like the most laid back dude in the league.*
> 
> Told y'all he'd have to apologize.


How is it ridiculous, I hate KG but I get what he is saying here. Charlie's softness is detrimental to the league.:baseldance:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Jesus titty****ing christ, *I hear worse than this regularly*. When did this site get overrun by 16 year old girls with self-esteem issues?


That's because you deserve it. 
This ain't the case.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The apology is BS though, guess he was getting some calls after all.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Garnett didn't really apologize though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Me too, but that's because I deserve it.


I can't argue that, you are a fairly reprehensible character.



PauloCatarino said:


> This ain't the case.


Oh yes it is, Charlie Eyebrows deserves everything people throw at him for his play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> Maurice Lucas had come from a time in the NBA when a man with the act and mouth of Kevin Garnett(notes) had to back it up with his fists. He was paid to take on the biggest, strongest player in the sport, protect the superstars. Lucas never walked onto the floor and eyed the most vulnerable and frightened foe. He picked out the biggest bleeping guy, started on him, and no one ever had reason to doubt his ferocity.
> 
> Here was a “cancer patient,” as apparently K.G. likes to call them. Lucas died this week. He was 58 and lost his life to bladder cancer. Apparently, Garnett honored that memory with the mocking of the Detroit Pistons’ bald forward, Charlie Villanueva(notes), on Tuesday night. Garnett’s always gone too far, but never like this. Never this cruel, this twisted.
> 
> ...


Youse tough guys can carry on though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> How is it ridiculous, I hate KG but I get what he is saying here. Charlie's softness is detrimental to the league.:baseldance:


He's also wrong, Eddy Curry is so laid back that he'll gain another 30 pounds eating cheeseburgers while waiting for free agency. He's still a ****ing cancer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You guys should go watch some Gilbert Gottfried if you're this uptight about stuff. Do you also think Family Guy should be canceled because of this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35T4I8oDlzg

or the AIDS song? 

Now that was *meant* to be on TV.

I'm no fan of KG but even I know he wasn't thinking about making fun of the actual cancer patients when he made those statements. It's funny how telling someone that you want to rape their mother is acceptable, but making fun of their lack of facial hair isn't.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

> Garnett issues statement and says, in part: "My comment to (Villanueva) was in fact 'You are cancerous to your team and our league.'"


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> You guys should go watch some Gilbert Gottfried if you're this uptight about stuff. Do you also think Family Guy should be canceled because of this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35T4I8oDlzg
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol how in the world does that family guy episode have anything to do with what KG supposedly said or didn't say?


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

zagsfan20 said:


> Someone just needs to beat his ass and get it over with. Anthony Peeler already showed everybody that he's a twat.


Ha.. forgot about this.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin Garnett is a fraud. A fake tough guy. Players have known this for years. He is one of the best 36 minute players to ever play the game though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol how in the world does that family guy episode have anything to do with what KG supposedly said or didn't say?


Family guy has made fun of cancer patients many times in the past. I can think of 5 instances right now but that was the only clip I can find on youtube. There was also one where Stewie and Brian talked about whoever invented the "Cancer look" by wearing a knitted hat.

Of course theres also the AIDS song. Now these are jokes that are actually targeting at those specific groups of people. KG's comments were made on the basketball court, he wasn't even mic'd. For all I know CV could've said something inappropriate in the past, but because guys aren't douchebags and bitching about it afterwards that's why nobody knows about it.

Are you meant to tell me that guys like Yao Ming and Yi Jian Lian never had a racial remark thrown at them while playing in the NBA? Shaq was dumb enough to say it to a reporter, I can only imagine what kind of things were said when they're not on air. There are more Chinese people than people with cancer, shouldn't they get an apology? 

It's ridiculous, relax a little and take a joke.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol calling a guy a cancer patient is a joke...gotcha! 

Since I dont watch family guy that much anymore, I dont know what you are talking about, but I am pretty sure they wont let them slide on anything that makes fun of cancer patients. Why is that supposed to be alright?

Same goes for hurling racial insults at anyone? How the heck do some of you justify some of this stuff you are saying?

Maybe if you actually know cancer patients you wont be saying such.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here you go, the great Jackie the Joke Man Martling


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol calling a guy a cancer patient is a joke...gotcha!
> 
> Since I dont watch family guy that much anymore, I dont know what you are talking about, but I am pretty sure they wont let them slide on anything that makes fun of cancer patients. Why is that supposed to be alright?
> 
> ...


No, I've never seen a cancer patient in my life. Everyone in my family when they got old got carried away by angels.

The difference between me and you is that I can tell when a guy is being malicious.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> Lol calling a guy a cancer patient is a joke...gotcha!
> 
> Since I dont watch family guy that much anymore, I dont know what you are talking about, but I am pretty sure they wont let them slide on anything that makes fun of cancer patients. Why is that supposed to be alright?
> 
> ...


I don't know why you are having this holier than thou you attitude, this is honestly he said, she said. We don't even know if KG actually said this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What holier than thou attitude? Look I understand ppl say stuff when heated, but I have never heard anyone use 'cancer' as an insult. People joke around with that nowadays? That's new to me.

As for he said, she said....does this fit in with the numerous jerk type stuff associated with KG? YES!!!!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> What holier than thou attitude? Look *I understand ppl say stuff when heated, but I have never heard anyone use 'cancer' as an insult. People joke around with that nowadays? That's new to me.*
> 
> As for he said, she said....does this fit in with the numerous jerk type stuff associated with KG? YES!!!!


What world do you live in? 

People call people cancers all the time, hell ESPN just called Randy Moss a cancer a couple days ago. It is all about context............


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

So next time if someone yells mother-fxxxer, they're advocates of incest. If someone calls you a SOB, they're promoting bestiality and animal cruelty because it means your father impregnated a canine. 

Let's all live in HB's world where everyone takes everything literally.

Just curious HB, if you were trash talking to a guy, what would you be saying? I would like an example of "clean" trash talking that you're apparently fond off.

I'm thinking something like,

"Your wife is so promiscuous, she wasn't a virgin when you married her."

"Your mom is so stupid, she only got 1100 on her SAT."

"Your mom is so fat, she has more chins than a Chinese phone.......oh wait, a Chinese fat girl who has a fat chin."

Jesus Christ.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Apparently you guys arent smart enough to tell the difference between CV being compared to a cancer patient and KG's doctored statement about referring to him as a cancer/detriment to the league. 

Till then maybe you should take a visit to your local cancer ward, take a peek at the folks in there, and see why KG comparing them to CV is such a big deal.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You can't even call someone a retard, do you know how many mentally handicap people there are in the US? You obviously can't make fun of fat people, half the nation is overweight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Adrian Wojanrowski is one of the best sports writers in the nation, he seems to understand why this is such a big deal.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Adrian Wojanrowski wasn't there, he is doing the same thing you are. Taking Charlie V's twit as the truth and writing an article about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Garnett released a statement late Wednesday afternoon calling the incident a “major miscommunication.” He denied calling Villanueva a cancer victim, saying he instead told Villanueva he’s “cancerous to your team and our league.”
> 
> “I would never be insensitive to the brave struggle that cancer patients endure,” Garnett said in the statement. “I have lost loved ones to this deadly disease and have a family member currently undergoing treatment. I would never say anything that distasteful.”
> 
> ...


That's why he edited the original article.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Apparently you guys arent smart enough to tell the difference between CV being compared to a cancer patient and KG's doctored statement about referring to him as a cancer/detriment to the league.
> 
> Till then maybe you should take a visit to your local cancer ward, take a peek at the folks in there, and see why KG comparing them to CV is such a big deal.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just a question, if its not such a big deal, why do I keep seeing it pop up sports sites and such?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Media saturation.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> That's why he edited the original article.


So you are basically proving my point, that he is taking Charlie V's word over Garnett. Adam may be a great writer, but his word isn't always truth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Do you think KG is capable of doing such?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> Do you think KG is capable of doing such?


Talking trash? Yes, but I don't know what he said. IMO, I doubt he said either. Giving KG's personality, he most likely called Charlie "****ing cancer". Instead of "You look like a cancer patient" or "You are cancerous to your team and our league."


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Great piece from Woj. KG is a despicable POS, RIP Lucas:



> Maurice Lucas had come from a time in the NBA when a man with the act and mouth of Kevin Garnett(notes) had to back it up with his fists. He was paid to take on the biggest, strongest player in the sport, protect the superstars. Lucas never walked onto the floor and eyed the most vulnerable and frightened foe. He picked out the biggest bleeping guy, started on him, and no one ever had reason to doubt his ferocity.
> ---
> For years, [KG]’s gone after smaller, younger players. He never goes after tough guys. Never. For some reason, he reveled in going out of his way to abuse European players. So many young Euros grew up idolizing him, loved the range of his versatility at 7 feet, only to have images of him shattered with cheap shots and trash talk on the floor. A few days ago, this happened to the Knicks’ Timofey Mozgov(notes). It happens all the time. Pau Gasol(notes). Jose Calderon(notes). The list is long and the act is tired.
> 
> ...


Why the hell is KG trash talking against one of the worst teams in the league I have no idea in the first place....actually nevermind that fits his fake toughness image right to the letter.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

The next time KG is in town, someone from Detroit should yell at him: "Once a n****r, always a n****r!"

I mean...it's just "trash talk" right? Words don't mean a thing, right?

Wrong is wrong. 

How you take it is one thing, but wrong is wrong, and KG is wrong. Not only was he making fun of cancer patients, but he was making fun of CV's actual disability. For what? Not for the game, certainly. He's just an insecure bully as Adrian Woj pointed out very succinctly. 

For all of you tough guys that keep saying: "I've heard worse," take note that people have also been shot in real life for lesser insults than that one on streetball courts. I've played pick up games here and there, and unless the people around me are my known friends, I'd never stoop so low. That's a good way to get hurt. What does that tell me? That tells me that since CV and KG are obviously not friends KG was doing it out of malice, and that he's only "brave" enough to do it because he has the whole NBA to hide behind. In other words, KG's a punk.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Since every single word in the English language, aside from pronouns & prepositions is most likely offensive to someone, could those of you upset at this story please have the courage of your convictions and shut the **** up?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If KG wasn't playing for your hometown team I might actually take you a bit more seriously on this issue.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

carrrnuttt said:


> The next time KG is in town, someone from Detroit should yell at him: "Once a n****r, always a n****r!"
> 
> I mean...it's just "trash talk" right? Words don't mean a thing, right?
> 
> ...


True that. smh at KG, one of the most unlikable superstars around.






smh @ KG trashtalking like he did to Charlie...and lol @ trash talking against one of the worst teams in the league and the damage control afterwards. Seem like a bad joke.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I find it hilarious that some of you are quick to condemn Garnett even though you weren't there and you don't know what was actually said. I am a Laker fan, and by nature I hate Garnett, but even I find it stupid to condemn someone even though we have no proof he actually said what he is accused of saying.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

so I guess that since its all in trash talkin fun, and nothings off limits, how far can it be taken??

"Son you so bummy you look like a Rwandan refugee!"
"Imma Hitlerize your whole team homie, my defense is gonna be your internment camp!"
"stick to the golf course whiteboy, your a waste of a roster spot"

I think we could go on and get even worse, but the fact remains theres a big difference to me between trash talking and straight up belittling people and population bases just to try and feel better about yourself. Players have been reported historically as talking SPECIFICALLY about the rude and vile things that fans say to the players when their on the court and we as level headed people essentially always side with the player, now we have two players going back and forth and all of a sudden its off limits to criticize?


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> I find it hilarious that some of you are quick to condemn Garnett even though you weren't there and you don't know what was actually said. I am a Laker fan, and by nature I hate Garnett, but even I find it stupid to condemn someone even though we have no proof he actually said what he is accused of saying.


Pay attention to the video just above your post. Don't blame those of us that would rather give the benefit of the doubt to CV over KG.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

KG is a clown, it's no secret. Clowns like KG are always running their mouth, yet he has the nerve to get butthurt over Pau Gasol's words last season. KG is the dude that flexes and acts tough but aint gonna do a gotdam thing, except to an completely non-combative type like Tim Duncan (early in their careers).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

carrrnuttt said:


> Pay attention to the video just above your post. Don't blame those of us that would rather give the benefit of the doubt to CV over KG.


That actually doesn't prove anything since no one is denying Garnett didn't say anything, it is _what_ he said that is the issue. 

And besides giving KG's history it is more like he called him "****ing cancer" instead of a "cancer patient."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> *so I guess that since its all in trash talkin fun, and nothings off limits, how far can it be taken??*
> 
> "Son you so bummy you look like a Rwandan refugee!"
> "Imma Hitlerize your whole team homie, my defense is gonna be your internment camp!"
> ...


It baffles me some of the stuff I have read today man.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread reminded me of how many 'mental midgets' that hide anonymously behind a little moniker. If the NBA wasn't this watered down version of what it used to be, KG would have been knocked the **** out a long time ago.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I forgot about Maxiell, haha. Maxiell was about to eat his damn lunch and Garnett wanted no part. Coward. Stick with point guards.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

KG's a punk, prick, and wannabe toughguy. But we already knew this, I'm not surprised or shocked by the insult, it's actually fairly witty. If Villanueva was so upset about it he should have thrown a punch at Garnett and done the whole NBA a favor. It's not like Villanueva getting suspended would hurt the pistons. 
I do find it curious as to why so many people on here would get so upset about this though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Udonis Haslem busts his ass next time we play the Celtics. We can survive Haslem getting a 10 game suspension if it's for a worthy cause.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Quentin Richardson said it best. KG's an actress.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> That actually doesn't prove anything since no one is denying Garnett didn't say anything, it is _what_ he said that is the issue.


That's EXACTLY it though; I give CV the benefit of the doubt as to what he actually heard said to him, as opposed to KG's spin after the fact.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Jesus titty****ing christ, I hear worse than this regularly. When did this site get overrun by 16 year old girls with self-esteem issues?


It is public forum BS. Everyone wants to act like they are some sensitive humanitarian on public forums all the time. 

Perfect example, how many people in this thread with their skirt up have openly joked about Eddy Curry's fat ass without regard to how many people die from obesity complications.

***crickets***

All you fake hoes can pull your skirts back down now, ain't no chicks gonna give you some for faking sensitive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is there a limit to what you can say when you get heated? And you better not say yes. Pretty much you can call or be called anything when its in the heat of the moment is what you are saying right?

I bet you thought Mel's racist comments were alright too because it was in the heat of the moment. Same goes with Charlie Sheen's 'in the heat moment' rant in the hotel.

What a ****ing joke.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> Is there a limit to what you can say when you get heated? And you better not say yes. Pretty much you can call or be called anything when its in the heat of the moment is what you are saying right?
> 
> I bet you thought Mel's racist comments were alright too because it was in the heat of the moment. Same goes with Charlie Sheen's 'in the heat moment' rant in the hotel.
> 
> What a ****ing joke.


No, I am not a child so what other people say have no effect on me. I am not going to act like whether KG did or did not make the comment is going to help or hurt a single cancer patient, their family, or anything similar. It is just a bunch of American BS.

Is it tasteless? Yes. So are a lot of other things but I am not going to act overly sensitive about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But that's you though, other people might not have your resolve. You think Maurice' son, heck even CV should take it the same way you would. Heck naw!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> But that's you though, other people might not have your resolve. You think Maurice' son, heck even CV should take it the same way you would. Heck naw!


Yeah, I think everyone should because they are adults. If he was really offended, he could have talked to KG man to man or gone to the league office. He went the hoe route and tried to get sympathy for himself.

You guys do realize this is a grown ass man typing on his keyboard to the public about a name another grown ass man called him.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> No, I am not a child so what other people say have no effect on me. I am not going to act like whether KG did or did not make the comment is going to help or hurt a single cancer patient, their family, or anything similar. It is just a bunch of American BS.
> 
> Is it tasteless? Yes. So are a lot of other things but I am not going to act overly sensitive about it.


Okay. For our hyper-masculine friends in this thread who feel like it's okay to say anything when in a competitive state, let me explain why we who have sympathized with CV and other people believe what we believe. 

1. KG has a history of being a trash-talker and a man who ducks players who can take him in a fight. Ad Hominem granted, but CV _deserves_ the benefit of the doubt in this situation. Study their behavioral patterns. Study KG's alleged "original statement." Who would get offended by what he said? You are a cancer to our league (paraphrased, yes) -- really? That's trashtalk?

CV's heard more trash talk than you guys. There's no question. He's heard racist remarks, people messing with his family, etc etc. Why would he get offended by "You are a cancer to our league"? 

So yes, CV does deserve the benefit of the doubt, because of KG's crappy "original statement" and claims of "miscommunication." 

2. There's a difference between Family Guy and KG. Family Guy is a comedy. Trash talk is a strategy that aims to bring the opponent down by destroying their confidence and composure. Trash talk is _always_ said in malice to gain an advantage in sport, and it is _always_ degrading to the other player. By calling CV a cancer patient, KG implied a weakness in cancer patients--implied that they are incapable and inadequate. And we will all agree that cancer patients are stronger than any of us can imagine. In fact, if we *did* take what Garnett said with all seriousness, then we'd feel like he paid CV a compliment, because cancer patients have stronger characters than most all of us.

But it is the context in which it was said that becomes the problem here. The term "cancer patient" was used as a derogatory term to talk trash, and that is unacceptable. 

It is never worth it to reduce ourselves to racism or insults about diseases we can't do anything about. I know it isn't basketball, but several soccer teams have had severe penalties imposed on them because of racism by *fans*. Zinedine Zidane headbutted Marco Materazzi in the final of the World Cup because of a comment about his sick sister. He got sent off. He didn't regret it. 

Some things are more important than sport. I know even KG claimed this in his statement, and I know you guys all know this, but practicing what you preach is another thing. Practice what you preach.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This thread is amazingly ironic.

I also find it funny the same purists who constantly preach about not caring about the "person" but rather the "player" are on here and are quick to give their opinions on the matter. 

I also love the ridiculous exaggeration.

Clearly Mel Gibson and Kevin Garnett are very similar examples, never mind that one of them was stating his misguided beliefs about an entire race of people and the other was making an insult towards a player based on his appearance.

And then we have people hoping that somebody injures Garnett on the court, but when that was proposed after the Lebron and Bosh signings everybody cried foul at how malicious that is.

****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why is this thread going to be 100 pages? I get the soap opera stuff in the summer, but wow.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is this thread going to be 100 pages? I get the soap opera stuff in the summer, but wow.


This wasn't supposed to happen. 

The basketball purists kept preaching about how they couldn't wait until the season started so they could actually focus on *basketball*. 

Clearly this is just an exception.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MemphisX said:


> It is public forum BS. Everyone wants to act like they are some sensitive humanitarian on public forums all the time.
> 
> Perfect example, how many people in this thread with their skirt up have openly joked about Eddy Curry's fat ass without regard to how many people die from obesity complications.
> 
> ...


wait wait wait I didnt

no

Im lying I totally made fun of Curry's big fat ass - but then again with very few exceptions obesity is an impulse control issue not a disease and we the paying tax folk have to pay a **** ton of money because these fat folk cant stop themselves and wont be bothered to work out - obesity is an epidemic of indolence, not genetic, not a disease: eat way too much crappy food, sit on your fat ass, rinse repeat

Im unapologetic about that

and CV does look funny - cant we make fun of people who look funny? what has happened to the world?

on the other hand

yeah Larry talked trash but he didnt call people names so much as he just sort of explained to them things like 'hey Im going to drop 30 on you tonight' or 'with 1 second left Im going to take a shot at the top of the key for the win and there's nothing you can do about it' and then he did it...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I have a bigger problem with people calling guys with 14% body fat fat asses (like Shaq) when they are fatter than that themselves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Your man KG was at it tonight too lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

more Larry

After Bird made four straight baskets with Dennis Rodman guarding him, he ran over to Chuck Daly and asked "who's guarding me, Chuck? Is anyone guarding me? You better get someone on me or I'm gonna go for 60." Then he'd continue the banter the next time he got the ball with Rodman inches away.

"I started talking a little trash to him," Horace Grant recalled, when the Celtics were the defending champions. "I'm saying, 'You're not going to score. You're not getting this basket. I remember him then telling me exactly what he was going to do to me. He says he's going to fake me left and then he's going to shoot a right-hand hook over me. And then he goes and does it and scores."

On a West Coast trip in 1986, Bird told the entire Dallas Mavericks bench that after the time out, Ainge would inbounds the pass to DJ, who would hit Bird in the corner where Bird would step back and take a three. "So you got that?" Bird queried the bench. "I'm gonna stand right here. I'm not going to move. They'll pass me the ball, and the next sound you here will be the ball hitting the bottom of the net." And that's exactly what happened. Bird winked at the Mavericks before heading back down to the other end of the court.

When the Indiana Pacers put rookie George McCloud on Bird in the closing minutes of a game, Bird yelled over to the Pacers bench, "Hey, I know you guys are desperate, but can't you find someone who at least has a prayer?"

After Craig Hodges won the NBA All-Star Game Three-Point contest in Bird's absence, Hodges was asked if the victory was tainted because Bird hadn't participated. "He knows where he can find me," was Hodges retort. Told of Hodges' challenge, Bird replied, "Yeah, at the end of the Bulls bench."


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I have a bigger problem with people calling guys with 14% body fat fat asses (like Shaq) when they are fatter than that themselves.


Shaq hasnt had 14% body fat since he left the Magic - you're delusional


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yet more Larry:

* During the three-point shooting contest on All-Star Weekend 1986, Bird entered the locker room, looked around without saying a word, then finally said, "I want all of you to know I am winning this thing. I'm just looking around to see who's gonna finish up second." He won the shooting contest.

* During one game on Christmas Day against the Indiana Pacers, before the game Bird told Chuck Person that he had a Christmas present waiting for him. During the game, when Person was on the bench, Bird shot a three-pointer on the baseline right in front of Person. Immediately after releasing the ball, Bird said to Person, "Merry ****in' Christmas!", and then the shot went in. This was no doubt inspired by Person (nicknamed the "Rifleman") stating prior to the game that "The Rifleman is Coming, and He's Going Bird Hunting."

* Reggie Miller recalled his encounter with Larry Bird's legendary trash talking ability in his book "I Love Being The Enemy". Reggie tried to disrupt Larry's concentration when he was shooting free throws late in a game. Larry glared at him, made the first free throw and said, "Rook, I am the best ****ing shooter in the league. In the league, understand? And you're up here trying to ****ing tell me something?" Then Larry buried the second free throw.

* Late in a tied game against the Seattle SuperSonics, Bird told Supersonics forward Xavier McDaniel, who was guarding him, exactly where he would hit the game winning shot. After a timeout, Bird made two baseline cuts, then posted in the exact spot he had indicated to McDaniel, paused, turned, and hit the shot in his face.[21]

* On November 9, 1984, Bird was ejected along with Julius Erving in the third quarter after an on court scuffle. At the point of both ejections, Bird had outscored Erving 42 to 6. During the game, Bird had continuously informed Erving of their tallies with every chance he got to score. Bird denies this stating that it was "M.L. (Carr) talking trash from the bench" during that game. [22] Eventually a shoving match ensued, then swings taken by both players, and finally a bench-clearing brawl. (um, avatar)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol you could post 150 of those it still doesn't have him calling anyone a cancer patient so you don't really have a point. 

Anyways I have no idea how this got to 100+...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dre™;6398379 said:


> lol you could post 150 of those it still doesn't have him calling anyone a cancer patient so you don't really have a point.
> 
> Anyways I have no idea how this got to 100+...


actually I do have a point and that's exactly it - Larry talked trash by telling his opponents what he was going to do to them not by calling them names - KG 'allegedly' was just talking nonsense - there's a difference

that said, sticks and stones - people get awful tangled in the panties over words


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Doc Rivers said "I have no idea why he would tweet about what was said on the basketball floor"

gg


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Lol how in the world does that family guy episode have anything to do with what KG supposedly said or didn't say?


Idk bro maybe family guy makes fun of cancer patients?



HB said:


> Till then maybe you should take a visit to your local cancer ward, take a peek at the folks in there, and see why KG comparing them to CV is such a big deal.


I've had 3 family members die of cancer and I don't see the issue with this. Anyone who thinks that this type of stuff isn't commonplace in on-court trash talk needs to pull their head out of their ass.



HB said:


> Adrian Wojanrowski is one of the best sports writers in the nation, he seems to understand why this is such a big deal.


Lol using sportswriter's opinions to try and validate your own lol.



HB said:


> Just a question, if its not such a big deal, why do I keep seeing it pop up sports sites and such?


Same reason pop-culture Kim/LeBron BS keeps oozing onto this forum.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Honestly the only thing I'm disappointed about is KG trying to twist his own comment to that crap after the fact. I mean who's he kidding.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this is ****ing hilarious. Nobody cared when Payton talked trash and never got in fights. Nobody cared when MJ talked trash and never got in fights. Let's get real folks, aint no all-star in today's NBA want to get in a legitimate fight. It's not a couple games anymore. It's more like 15-20. Remember that Melo "fight"? He got 15 games and he didn't even hit anybody. No matter how much any of these fools puff their chest up (including every guy in the video) not one of them is going to do **** unless they're some bum that isn't worth much to their team. It's all TALK. We see every season about 100 altercations of dudes flapping their gums being "held back" pretending like they're gonna do something. But they don't do ****. Because now instead of a couple games it's a lot of games. Stern's ramped it up and every player knows it. So shut the **** up about how some of your favorite players are going to throw down against KG because aint none of them gon do **** but the same thing KG does. Talk trash, puff their chest, and pretend like they're gonna do somethin.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hibachi! again.


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No you just sign some bum from the UFC to a ten day contract right before KG comes to town, see how much KG has to say to him...and let him throw a couple of accidental elbows too. Not like it'd matter if he got thrown out of the game. Hell I'm not usually in favor of goon ball, but if that's how boston wants to play the game **** 'em up right back.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

There's talking trash and then there is trying to bully another player, by comparing him to a ****'in cancer patient. I think the pampered down state of the game has really took a turn for the worst with the sport. Players these days don't have any street in them. ****, I'd like to see KG battling in the paint with Rick Mahorn, or Xavier McDaniel. One thing I will give KG, he picks and chooses his battles wisely, aside from Anthony Peeler of course. But, Calderon, Jerryd Bayless, Matt Bonner etc. C'mon KG, thats just flat out sad.

Talk trash all you want within the context of the game. Like the greats did, that everybody seems to bring up. You'd be hard pressed to find Jordan, Bird or Reggie Miller calling another player a cancer patient. Those players all had more decency than that.

This has become a polarizing issue, when really it shouldn't be. I'm willing to bet most the posters in here that condone the comparison of Charlie V with a cancer patient are probably little suburban boys who were born with a silver spoon. Where I come from, when we played park ball, you get thrown on your ass at the very least if you cross that line. Guaranteed.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> No you just sign some bum from the UFC to a ten day contract right before KG comes to town, see how much KG has to say to him...and let him throw a couple of accidental elbows too. Not like it'd matter if he got thrown out of the game. Hell I'm not usually in favor of goon ball, but if that's how boston wants to play the game **** 'em up right back.


lol, I don't want to make fun of mentally handicapped people but this is retarded.

If I'm KG and I see an UFC dude guarding me I wouldn't say a word and let my team play 5 on 4 for as long as that guy's on the floor. I heard that Brock Lesnar shoots a mean jumper.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

And you know what else is funny? Now that the entire league knows what to do in order to get under Villanueva's skin, I bet the next guy that wants to trash talk him would also call him a cancer patient. I mean what is he going to do about it?

I can imagine him posting in Twitter

"Today Kobe also compared me to a cancer patient."

Can you imagine? This would be hilarious.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Talk trash all you want within the context of the game. Like the greats did, that everybody seems to bring up. You'd be hard pressed to find Jordan, Bird or Reggie Miller calling another player a cancer patient. Those players all had more decency than that.


You absolutely don't know that. 

The difference here is that now there's an outlet (the internet) for scrub players who usually get no press (Villanueva) to voice their opinions when another player insults them on the court.



Diable said:


> No you just sign some bum from the UFC to a ten day contract right before KG comes to town, see how much KG has to say to him...and let him throw a couple of accidental elbows too. *Not like it'd matter if he got thrown out of the game. Hell I'm not usually in favor of goon ball, but if that's how boston wants to play the game **** 'em up right back*.


That's such a cop out. Seriously.

You're not in favor of goon ball, except of course when you don't like how the other team/player is playing the game, and then you're all for it. 

In other words...you are in absolute favor of goon ball. There's no difference. Stop trying to take some moral high ground on this.

If you don't like what KG did, that's fine. But don't act like, "Oh, this is what it's come down to. I'm not for this but I hope somebody hurts him because there's just no other way."

If you're in favor of dirty play when it feeds your hatred for the way a team/player plays, then you sir, are in favor of dirty play. It's really that black and white.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Name one player in the NBA who is dirtier than KG. If he wants to be a goon, then everyone should treat him like one. What I don't like is that he's above the law for some reason. He gets to do things that would clearly be violations for virtually every other player in the league. He goes completely unpunished for plays that other players have been suspended for. If he wants to go round throwing elbows he should get elbows back, plain and simple.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Diable said:


> Name one player in the NBA who is dirtier than KG. If he wants to be a goon, then everyone should treat him like one. What I don't like is that he's above the law for some reason. He gets to do things that would clearly be violations for virtually every other player in the league. He goes completely unpunished for plays that other players have been suspended for. If he wants to go round throwing elbows he should get elbows back, plain and simple.


I'm not defending KG. That's where I think you're confused.

I'm just calling you a hypocrite. That's all. And you are.

I don't mind that you don't like KG, or that you don't like his actions, or his play, or whatever. What I mind is you trying to convince yourself that somehow you're different because you don't like dirty play, except of course when somebody else plays dirty, and then it's fine. But somehow that's different. Why? I guess because you're telling yourself that there's no other way...I really don't know.

Just admit that you don't mind dirty play, because you obviously don't.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm king of surprised this turned into a big news items. Trash talk isn't exactly anything new. Neither is Garnett's behavior. He's a huge frontrunner. I always find it funny that he waits until his team is up by 20 in the 4th quarter to start doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jordan was the worst trash-talker ever. Nobody cares.

Nobody even knows what was said outside of those who were there. Oh well, whatever excuse yall need to make another "KG is dirty" thread. He's still no Lamar Odom


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't speak for everybody but it took me a while to figure out if I was against KG saying this or if I didn't care. 

I can't sit here behind my computer screen and tell people they should be more sensitive or less sensitive because I'm not in their shoes and I don't know what has happened in their lives so far. For this reason I'm confused at some of you saying that this isn't a big deal, for example my piano instructor just yesterday told me how her second son died of cancer. She went into great detail about his chemotherapy and how painful it was. She said she only went to see him once and watching them put stuff in him that hurt him was the worst thing she'd gone through as a mother. I've had two uncles and an aunt die of cancer but as I was young it never hit me as hard as how she was explaining her son's death.

Anyways, my point is that I can't sit here and say that Garnett calling somebody a cancer patient is just trash talk. To me it seems like some of you are very black and white when it comes to morals, as if, well if you're ok with somebody saying "I'm gonna score on you" then you should be ok with "I'm gonna burn you on this play like Hitler did to the Jews". To me it doesn't work like this, I've played basketball competitively for over a decade and I've always trash talked but I've been able to not say offensive and rude stuff. Again though, my definition of what's rude and offensive is different than yours so I've come to the conclusion that what Garnett said was idiotic, rude and insensitive because of my life experiences, and I'm ok if it doesn't come off that way to you but I don't understand how some of you can sit behind your computers and tell others what they should be offended by. 

And I know somebody will ask "How does KG calling Charlie a cancer patient offend you?" And it really doesn't offend me as much as I just think it's stupid and ignorant, but I know that there are people that will be offended because cancer isn't really a joking matter unless you're in that business. The reason south park, family guy, comedians etc can get away with making fun of it is because everybody knows that they were joking about it because that is their profession. KG isn't a comedian but he is a joke. He is a basketball player so if somebody hears of him calling another player a cancer patient they aren't thinking "oh I hope he used a good punchline". It's two totally different things. I understand that a lot of people like KG but how can your sense of what is right to say to another person be thrown off so much by your fandom? 

Now for my take on Charlie, I don't agree with him taking it to twitter. As somebody said before it shows now how you can get to him if you choose. Again having played basketball I've learned that the best thing to do is to not show something getting to you or it can become a mental obstacle when people constantly use it against you. I would not have an issue with Charlie if he was doing this for a cause, but as it was said before he is doing this to whine, to which I say USE WHAT KG SAID AS MOTIVATION IN THE GAME and not to complain about after. If he was really feeling for cancer patients there are dozens of ways that he could have gone about this better than airing it out on twitter and asking for a fight. If he was trying to make KG look like a dick, mission accomplished. But he could have done the same while also not making himself look like a little bitch. 

/rant


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> And you know what else is funny? Now that the entire league knows what to do in order to get under Villanueva's skin, I bet the next guy that wants to trash talk him would also call him a cancer patient. I mean what is he going to do about it?
> 
> I can imagine him posting in Twitter
> 
> ...


The most hilarious part will be Stern intervening and issuing the official statement that other NBA players have to stop picking on Charlie Eyebrows, followed by everyone continuously telling him "Iiiiiiiiii'm not picking on you"



diable said:


> Name one player in the NBA who is dirtier than KG.


Ronny Turiaf? "The People's Elbow"? The Candyman?



diable said:


> If he wants to be a goon, then everyone should treat him like one. What I don't like is that he's above the law for some reason. He gets to do things that would clearly be violations for virtually every other player in the league. He goes completely unpunished for plays that other players have been suspended for. If he wants to go round throwing elbows he should get elbows back, plain and simple.


Remind me again how long The People's Elbow was suspended for multiple elbows to the head during last year's ECF? Including the one that knocked Glen Davis out cold?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Diable said:


> Name one player in the NBA who is dirtier than KG. If he wants to be a goon, then everyone should treat him like one. What I don't like is that he's above the law for some reason. He gets to do things that would clearly be violations for virtually every other player in the league. He goes completely unpunished for plays that other players have been suspended for. If he wants to go round throwing elbows he should get elbows back, plain and simple.


The golden child Dwight Howard throws more bows per game than any other player by far.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think it's fair to label those that don't find KG's actions offensive as people who don't have sympathy towards the cancer patients. I also have family members who died because of cancer, I know people who are battling cancer at this moment, it affects me as much as the average guy.

But the difference is that I do not think KG had any intent to offend cancer patients. He may have insulted people that suffers from alopecia universalis, but I don't see it as an insult to cancer patients in general. Add to that KG said it as a ploy to get under somebody else's skin in order to get a competitive advantage, it's hardly something that was said with any malicious intent. That's why I don't find it fair to compare this to Mel Gibon's rant or Charlie Sheen's fiasco a few days ago. Those 2 guys had no reason to do what they did, KG had a legitimate reason, which is to gain an advantage on the basketball court.

I used the family guy example earlier because it's one of the most popular shows in the US. They've done things that are 10 times as worse than what KG did yet the same people who watch that show and allow it to go on without any apologies or better yet, asking it to be canceled are the same people who are appalled by KG's comments. This is the part I don't get. KG's comments that weren't suppose to be in public gets such attention yet something that's on TV everyday is perfectly acceptable.

Finally the point I've been trying to make is that nobody knows what else has been said during a NBA game. Anyone that has actually been to a NBA game knows that players use a ton of profanity. Once in a while it ends up on TV but most of the time the league does a good job preventing fans from noticing. I can't imagine the trash-talk that goes on every night is all of the morally acceptable variety. Just that most players know to leave that stuff on the court and not bitch about it to the public afterwards.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Apparently you guys arent smart enough to tell the difference between CV being compared to a cancer patient and KG's doctored statement about referring to him as a cancer/detriment to the league.
> 
> Till then maybe you should take a visit to your local cancer ward, take a peek at the folks in there, and see why KG comparing them to CV is such a big deal.


Is the difference that one makes fun of the way cancer patients look because, like CV, their hair falls out and the other compares acting selfish not winning basketball games to a disease that causes your own body to kill itself? And clearly making fun of a sick persons appearance to worse than comparing their disease to a basketball game?


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> But the difference is that I do not think KG had any intent to offend cancer patients. He may have insulted people that suffers from alopecia universalis, but I don't see it as an insult to cancer patients in general.


Good. I now encourage every opposing team's fans in attendance whenever he's in town to call KG a n****r. I mean, they won't intend to offend black people, just KG. 

How far should we take this? Maybe players need to start researching their opponents? Will we add a political component on the floor as well? Maybe KG needs to start reminding Amare that he's from a family of criminals. Maybe KG needs to now trash-talk Derrick Fisher (PG, his favorite target) and say: "you're the father of a cancer patient." I mean, it's ALL WORDS right?

Like I said before, how CV took it is one thing. I don't completely agree with how he handled it, BUT WRONG IS WRONG. No matter what a man's intentions are, there are just times that he needs to be made to shut the **** up. Either some of you only play with your friends, or you ARE the bullies on the court. Because I know on some of the street and gym courts around the country, talking like this to someone who isn't your friend will likely get you killed.

Hell, for crying out loud, talking in this context directly to ANOTHER POSTER in here will likely get you banned or at the very least warned! Now who's sensitive?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No, we have never banned anyone for calling sloth a cancer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

carrrnuttt said:


> Good. I now encourage every opposing team's fans in attendance whenever he's in town to call KG a n****r. I mean, they won't intend to offend black people, just KG.


And what competitive advantage would you get out of it? You have to be naive to think that racial slurs aren't used on the court. Perhaps not necessarily ****** because the league consists of mainly black people, but Euros/Asians have gotten their share of trash talk.

I agree with you, how far should we take it? People make fun of Eddy Curry being a fat ass, meanwhile half the nation is overweight. People called Artest a moron, so does that mean the mentally challenged should demand an apology? 



> How far should we take this? Maybe players need to start researching their opponents? Will we add a political component on the floor as well? Maybe KG needs to start reminding Amare that he's from a family of criminals. Maybe KG needs to now trash-talk Derrick Fisher (PG, his favorite target) and say: "you're the father of a cancer patient." I mean, it's ALL WORDS right?


The funny thing is all that could've happened, only that players know well enough to leave that on the court. I mean what is acceptable trash talking? Is making fun of one's mom less offensive than making fun of one's children? Is making fun of someone's intelligence less offensive than making fun of one's appearance? Point me to the offensive scale where everything is measured and let's figure out what's acceptable. Until then, this is just the mental part of the game where guys are trying to get under another guy's skin.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Good points seifer I'll come back to this but I'm in between classes, the gym, and the library so I don't have time to reply right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just think its extremely stupid, to say because someone's competitive and he says **** in the heat of the moment its allowed. Do you realize you are justifying people being able to call anyone any derogatory term in the book because it was 'in the heat of the moment'. Hey I might as well let those guys I play soccer with call me racist terms, because they are competitive. Smh at this thread even getting this far.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I imagine in the NFL getting called a cancer patient is on the bottom of the totem pole for trash talk... It's just guys in the NFL aren't bitches about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See how they all dodge the what's the limit of what you can be called in the 'heat of the moment'.....what a joke.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> See how they all dodge the what's the limit of what you can be called in the 'heat of the moment'.....what a joke.


I asked you about 5 pages ago to give me an example of acceptable trash talking and we'll discuss whether it's offensive.

You also fail to read what I said about racial slurs being used on the court. You don't think Yi got **** thrown at him by opposing players? He might not understand what they're saying but I'm sure someone has made a ***** joke somewhere.

The fact is whether you like it or not trash talking exists in pro basketball. I asked you to show me what is acceptable and what isn't acceptable. If you can't even do that then I guess you're advocating that we ban trash talking altogether.

Also why don't you tell me why shows like Family Guy and South Park are still on TV? They've made fun of everything from the atom bomb in Hiroshima, 911, AIDS, abortion, gays, Mexicans, Asians, you name it. Yet the media is all over KG because he said something that's suppose to be off the record. If you're this offended by KG making fun of Villaneuva for his lack of facial hair, what are you doing sitting at home when millions of your fellow countryman are exposed to this sort of filth on TV? Aren't you worried that the next time you play a sport somebody would make fun of 911? What if they make fun of gays? How about a Latino joke? I mean this sort of humor has been on TV for decades, don't you think you're just a tad slow for catching on?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> You also fail to read what I said about racial slurs being used on the court. You don't think Yi got **** thrown at him by opposing players? He might not understand what they're saying but I'm sure someone has made a ***** joke somewhere.


There's no proof of this, and if this is the case why would it be acceptable? Such stuff should now be allowed. Did you not watch the Thierry Henry stamp out racism from sports videos?

lol why do I have to prove whats acceptable and not acceptable? Maybe I am wrong here, but I'd venture to say 90% of the league can play the game without trash talk. Must they trash talk to put the ball in the hoop?

Matter of fact I dont get what your post is about. Am I defending what Family guy or any of those shows you have brought up did? Who said its acceptable, they just like KG should be held accountable for their stupidity. Once we start letting one party getting away with stuff like this, people start thinking its acceptable. Its not!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> There's no proof of this, and if this is the case why would it be acceptable? Such stuff should now be allowed. Did you not watch the Thierry Henry stamp out racism from sports videos?


That's why I asked you what type of trash talking do you advocate? Give me an example and I'll tell you whether it offends anybody.



> lol why do I have to prove whats acceptable and not acceptable? Maybe I am wrong here, but I'd venture to say 90% of the league can play the game without trash talk. Must they trash talk to put the ball in the hoop?


Then make a movement to ban trash talking. Don't only target it on a single individual because while KG is calling CV a cancer patient some other guy is calling another player's girlfriend/mom a whore. Is being called a whore less of an insult than saying that a person looks like a cancer patient? Somebody please be the judge of that.



> Matter of fact I dont get what your post is about. Am I defending what Family guy or any of those shows you have brought up did? Who said its acceptable, they just like KG should be held accountable for their stupidity. Once we start letting one party getting away with stuff like this, people start thinking its acceptable. Its not!


I'm not asking you to defend anything. I'm just trying to show you the hypocrisy that exists in the media. Sportswriters are coming down on KG while things that are 10x worse are being shown on TV daily. KG was only talking to another player, Family Guy and Southpark are talking to millions of children.

And it's not just the cartoons. Ever watch comedy central? Heard of this guy called Russell Peters? How about Chris Rock? The stuff that they talk about are far worse than what KG said. But why don't I get offended when I hear it? This goes back to my point about being able to differentiate whether the guy had any malicious intent.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It amazes me that many people in this thread don't seem to have a clue about what IS trash talking.

And a fellow poster bringing up Mo Lucas in a Kevin Garnett thread it's an horrid insult to the memory of Maurice Lucas.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol what kind of arrogance is that...you'll tell if it offends anyone because you are the universal judge of what offends one group or not. Thats ****ing hilarious.

Sports writers have defended KG for years, his act has grown tiresome. Cancer touches a nerve in this country that's why they are bringing the hammer down on him.

As for banning all trash talk, that would be the job of the media and those who work in sports. Not like I am a fan of trash talking in general anyways.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol what kind of arrogance is that...you'll tell if it offends anyone because you are the universal judge of what offends one group or not. Thats ****ing hilarious.
> 
> Sports writers have defended KG for years, his act has grown tiresome. Cancer touches a nerve in this country that's why they are bringing the hammer down on him.
> 
> As for banning all trash talk, that would be the job of the media and those who work in sports. Not like I am a fan of trash talking in general anyways.


Talk about dodging a question. Tell me why the media is showing our kids filth on TV if they're so against offensive material.

Let me get this straight, the media is angry about something that *wasn't suppose to be* on TV but they're not angry about Family Guy which is *suppose to be on* TV.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guy, let me let you in on a secret, there are a lot of people who feel like the media has failed this country...A LOT!!!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

And please, it doesn't stop at family guy. How about the Jerry Springer show? Maury? Jerry's bodyguard show? You don't find those shows to be offensive?

It's time for you to open your eyes and see what type of country you live in. You're like the guy who washes his hands before eating a turd sandwich. Your hands can't be dirtier than a turd.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Guy, let me let you in on a secret, there are a lot of people who feel like the media has failed this country...A LOT!!!!


But it's the media that's targetting KG. This wouldn't even be news if writers aren't collectively standing on their soap boxes telling everyone how morally correct they are.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I havent watched those shows in years, dont know about the other folks on here. Family guy is funny but its meant to ruffle people's feathers, but see at least they hind behind 'comedy'....KG isnt a funny guy and doesnt pretend to be one.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> I havent watched those shows in years, dont know about the other folks on here. Family guy is funny but its meant to ruffle people's feathers, but see at least they hind behind 'comedy'....KG isnt a funny guy and doesnt pretend to be one.


Please, now you're just being stupid. Not that theres anything wrong with being stupid since we're all trying to be politically correct here.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Villanueva's a hoe for taking it off the court. If you want to see him just see him, why do you gotta go on Twitter with it.


That was my second reaction. If you've really got a serious personal beef with someone, you stand in his front yard and invite him out. You don't make a public spectacle of it.

My first reaction was: Yep, KG is still KG. Love his game, can't stand his personality. Punk, twerp, brat, and bully.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

**** whooooooooooo cares! It was a douche thing to say by KG and an even bigger douche move for him to make up an awful explanation to what really happened but honestly..who cares? I cant believe i sat here and actually read the first 7 or so pages in this thread.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Bah there's no point in this discussion. Nobody's changing their mind and now we're arguing semantics. To conclude I don't think somebody is soft or should toughen up for being offended by KG or thinking what he said was offensive, also if you don't think that it's offensive I'm ok with it, as long as you're not telling other people what should offend them and what shouldn't.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Below are two interesting pieces about KG, his cancer controversy and trashtalking in general. 

Here's Evans calling KG a chihuahua, making a point about limits on trashtalking by making an analogy comparing KG's cancer trashtalking to if someone were to ridicule Magic for HIV/AIDS, and siding with Charlie in the ring:



> I’d love to see Charlie and KG in the ring. I’d pick Charlie,” Evans, the Raptors forward, was saying on Thursday, after a noon-hour practice on the campus of UCLA. “I’ve seen KG get his ass whupped. ... He’s always barking, and when it’s time to get physical, he’s always been a little chihuahua.”
> 
> “You can break a guy down with (words). I’ve done it,” he claimed. But everything, Evans said, is not fair. No matter if Garnett said “cancer” or “cancerous,” Evans suggested that Garnett’s tack was inappropriate given Villanueva’s battle with alopecia areata, an auto-immune disorder that has rendered him hairless.
> 
> ...



Solid article written by the guys at freedarko.com, here's an excerpt, click the link to read more:



> It was a strange swing—from witnessing the elation of a city over the Giants to the ugly reminder that there is a way to care too much about sports and championships. Garnett has always been my benchmark for twisted intensity, for what happens when an athlete takes the dogma of winning-at-all-costs and turns it into something ugly and indefensible. Sports, after all, are not war, and although we burden the stage with military props and metaphors, I don’t think the model we envision for our athletes is wrong. The best should play with passionate intensity, but there is a sportsmanlike way to perform any task, especially one as fundamentally meaningless as trying to put a ball through a hoop more times than your opponent. Yes, Garnett has done this before and he will do it again and the next Garnett will do the same, but that doesn’t mean we have to continue to confuse cruelty with competitiveness and a genuinely pathetic lack of perspective with intensity. Why can’t we just call an ******* an ******* every time he acts like an *******? What the **** do we owe Kevin Garnett?
> 
> http://freedarko.blogspot.com/2010/11/passion-of-kevin-garnett.html


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> Talk about dodging a question. Tell me why the media is showing our kids filth on TV if they're so against offensive material.


because all the good clean non-offensive shows went off the air because no one watched them? 'the media' (whatever that is: the aggregate of many organizations and corporations working at varying purposes and potentialities summed up in an overly facile one word package?) put out the product - we consume it - we're the ones actively choosing what we want

has 'the media' failed us? in many ways yes but not in this regard - all they've done here is give us what we appear to want - sex sells, violence sells but never forget we are the ones doing the buying


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So, Reggie Evans is comparing Garnett to a hairless Mexican? I guess claiming that Mexicans are cowards? I expect that those of you high on your moral hobby horses will be denouncing Reggie? Right? 

The whole "Golden Age of Gentleman Athletes" actually occurred after Santa Claus decreed that it would and because the Loch Ness Monster had his back and threatened to eat anyone that violated its precepts. The FreeDarko people need to read a little more sports history. Not only weren't athletes "more gentlemanly" in the past. They were considerably worse. Forget baseball history, football history, and hockey history (sports with a long and glorious history of being rife with foul mouthed sociopaths that were barely capable of functioning in human society), just have a look at NBA history. Red Auerbach got into a frigging fistfight with the owner of the St. Louis Hawks before a game during the '57 finals (during which altercation ethnic insults were exchanged). African-American athletes in the 50s could regularly be expected to be called slurs by _their teammates_, and heard far worse from opponents. You people really need to get a grip, the weak-ass **** that players talk these days is 10,000% less offensive than the smack that athletes of all stripes talked back in "The Golden Age of Gentleman Athletes".


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lebronathon said:


> Below are two interesting pieces about KG, his cancer controversy and trashtalking in general.
> 
> Here's Evans calling KG a chihuahua, making a point about limits on trashtalking by making an analogy comparing KG's cancer trashtalking to if someone were to ridicule Magic for HIV/AIDS, and siding with Charlie in the ring:


This is too funny. Guess what? At least KG didn't give the guy a handjob. I can't say the same for Reggie Evans. If Reggie Evans was in a ring they'd throw him out.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

um I'm pretty sure that people made kind of a big deal about Magic and the HIV positive thing - players making comments in the press, fans making jokes, name calling - or maybe I just dreamed it?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

e-monk said:


> um I'm pretty sure that people made kind of a big deal about Magic and the HIV positive thing - players making comments in the press, fans making jokes, name calling - or maybe I just dreamed it?


Nope, you're absolutely right. I think it was Karl Malone - and maybe others - who didn't want to play in the All-Star Game with him.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> This is too funny. Guess what? At least KG didn't give the guy a handjob. I can't say the same for Reggie Evans. If Reggie Evans was in a ring they'd throw him out.


True that although KG is also far from a stranger when it comes to dirty moves specifically hitting the back of guys heads such as Duncan. 



jericho said:


> Nope, you're absolutely right. I think it was Karl Malone - and maybe others - who didn't want to play in the All-Star Game with him.


Yea that was some ****ed up ****, Evans is still right though that you don't go and start using incurable illnesses as trashtalk imo. Back then there seemed to be a lot more ignorance around HIV/AIDS as well for what its worth and Karl Malone's also far from a classy guy himself.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jericho said:


> Nope, you're absolutely right. I think it was Karl Malone - and maybe others - who didn't want to play in the All-Star Game with him.


Yeah, but in Magic's case it was the _off court_ comments that caused the uproar.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Much to the surprise of absolutely no one, Reggie Evans(notes) has been voted the NBA's dirtiest player based on a Sports Illustrated survey of 173 fellow players. There's no indication of how many times Chris Kaman's(notes) vote was counted, but he definitely agrees.


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog...ie-Evans-is-the-NBA-s-dirtiest?urn=nba-225549


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, but in Magic's case it was the _off court_ comments that caused the uproar.


Very true. Doesn't excuse Garnett for being a human pipe cleaner with the impulse control of a wookie and the social judgment of a South Park twerp.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what the hell are you talking about? Chewbacca was a paragon of restraint


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jericho said:


> Very true.


Point is I'll guarantee you that Magic heard far worse on the court at that time. But that wasn't what anyone was upset about.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

e-monk said:


> what the hell are you talking about? Chewbacca was a paragon of restraint


he was a terrible sport who got angry and possibly violent when he lost


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Did Evans just compare KG's comments to a player telling Magic he has AIDS?

LOL.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> um I'm pretty sure that people made kind of a big deal about Magic and the HIV positive thing - players making comments in the press, fans making jokes, name calling - or maybe I just dreamed it?


You do realize that a two hour educational film won academy award with Philadelphia right? AIDS was a gay disease up until Magic got it. That wasn't a joke. That was serious conjecture. It was called gay related immune disease (GRID) up until 1982. You only got AIDS by being one of the 4 H's back then (homosexual, heroin addict, hemophiliac, or Haitian). So a black man who was not a drug addict, or Haitian, or a hemophiliac had to be one other thing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A friend of mine got it from a blood transfusion during surgery in the early 80's, none of us knew anything about it really and she died really soon after from the complications. They didn't have a way to screen donors back then. Our Senator Jesse Helms was holding up the funding for research because it was a gay disease. That's the reason Isiah was allegedly saying that Magic must be gay behind his back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> You do realize that a two hour educational film won academy award with Philadelphia right? AIDS was a gay disease up until Magic got it. That wasn't a joke. That was serious conjecture. It was called gay related immune disease (GRID) up until 1982. You only got AIDS by being one of the 4 H's back then (homosexual, heroin addict, hemophiliac, or Haitian). So a black man who was not a drug addict, or Haitian, or a hemophiliac had to be one other thing.


thanks for the lecture, not sure what your point was though 

now _you_ do realize that during this on-going conversation someone was quoting a player who was comparing KG's comments to someone making fun of Magic having aids as if that never happened while another poster has been arguing that none of this is new in the world of trash talking and that people have been saying **** like this forever

I think the **** storm Magic endured was worth mentioning in that context since well, it beggared the first point and supported the latter - seems relevant dont you think?


----------

